

Last Resort Font - Unicode placeholder to identify unsupported characters - ck2
http://www.unicode.org/policies/lastresortfont_eula.html

======
ck2
Another great tool I use on Firefox is the extension Character Identifier by
L. David Baron

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/character-
ide...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/character-identifier/)

You just highlight any characters on the page, right click and it gives you a
breakdown.

